# Sables



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry...ignorant on this subject.

Can sable bitches produce black and tan or will all of their puppies be sable 100% of the time?

Thanks!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

It depends what other color gene she carries as well as what the sire carries. Yes a sable bitch with black and tan recessive bred to a stud that either carries B&T or another color recessive to B&T can throw pups that are B&T as well as sable, since sable is the dominant color. Did that make sense?


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

gsdlove212 said:


> It depends what other color gene she carries as well as what the sire carries. Yes a sable bitch with black and tan recessive bred to a stud that either carries B&T or another color recessive to B&T can throw pups that are B&T as well as sable, since sable is the dominant color. Did that make sense?


So, sable is not a homozygous grey coat like in a horse where every foal will be grey?

I think you are saying if the sable is a homozygous sable than everything will be sable. However, if she is a heterozygous sable than she will be sable but is recessive, most likely, for black/tan or black. Thus, if bred to a homozygous black/tan or a black/tan recessive she may still foal black/tan babies along with sable, correct?

Sorry...trying to understand.....


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Shya's mom is a sable and was mated with a black and tan and she produced sable puppies and black puppies. Her mother recently had another litter and produced sable puppies and black and tan puppies. I am not sure on how the whole thing works.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

My sable dogs all had black and tan littermates. Dad was sable and Mom was black and tan. Dad's parents were sable and b/t. 

Ehret German Shepherds has an excellent page with color genetics information...

Ehret German Shepherds - Canine Genetics


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

ninemaplefarm said:


> I think you are saying if the sable is a homozygous sable than everything will be sable. However, if she is a heterozygous sable than she will be sable but is recessive, most likely, for black/tan or black. Thus, if bred to a homozygous black/tan or a black/tan recessive she may still foal black/tan babies along with sable, correct?


Correct.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

My dogs mom was sable and her dad black and tan. Her old owner said her in her litter of 8 3 were sable and the others blk and tan.


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks, guys!!

I appreciate everyone taking the time to respond.


----------

